# When did people on here got there first job ?



## Leenalee (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi guys,
I'm just curious to know how long it took you guys to get your first job, at what age and where. Also the progress from that first job. 

Thanks


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Leenalee said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm just curious to know how long it took you guys to get your first job, at what age and where. Also the progress from that first job.
> 
> Thanks


Define "first job" !

You mean after completely graduating? Your first "real" job, being an adult and leaving behind the students life? or?


----------



## Leenalee (Jul 14, 2015)

oh it can be both, first job as in the very first job you ever had and/or first real job.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

I worked parttime as a Taekwondo instructor at 17. Left it after a few months and I can't say it led me anywhere.


----------



## Leenalee (Jul 14, 2015)

hmm, are you working now, did you find a different career path ?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

18 it was a seasonal job though. My first permant job was when I was 24. I gone through many jobs by temps.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

Worked a few fast food places, never lasted because of anxiety. Worked 2 years at a Bill Processing Warehouse as a machine operator, had to wear earplugs, didn't talk much and a lot of the workers were Portuguese. Got laid off and haven't worked in 14 years except when I had an eBay business going for a few years.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I got a job at McDonalds when I was 15 so I could pay for gas and car insurance (and oil lol) on my $170 '71 Duster. I quit after 5 months because I needed to study for finals.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

InFlames said:


> I had an eBay business going for a few years.


Neat! What happened with it?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

16 hotel Maid, 18 Movies and then the military


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

InFlames said:


> Worked a few fast food places, never lasted because of anxiety. Worked 2 years at a Bill Processing Warehouse as a machine operator, had to wear earplugs, didn't talk much and a lot of the workers were Portuguese. Got laid off and haven't worked in 14 years except when I had an eBay business going for a few years.


I read this a lot on this forum: that people do not or hardly work.
How do you guys "survive"? You receive some sort of income from the state or?


----------



## WhiteKitty (Jun 4, 2014)

around age 18 at a retail store.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Age 17 I got a job at McDonald's. Worked 2 shifts over a 4 day span and never returned.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Age 25 discount department store clerk.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

15-16 at a ballpark concession stand, before that I'd make money here and there raking leaves and shoveling snow and doing various yard work for folks.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

senkora said:


> Neat! What happened with it?


Well ebay kept getting more and more ridiculous with there fees. I quit. Now I sell on Amazon it's a lot better, but until I get a truck(very soon) I can't really get things to sell.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

binckie said:


> I read this a lot on this forum: that people do not or hardly work.
> How do you guys "survive"? You receive some sort of income from the state or?


I get $1250 a month for Disability and I sell stuff on Amazon. I get by.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

18 (started it just a few months ago actually), Christmas temp. at Next.
Hated every moment


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

At 22, it was an internship for some microelectronics company. I also worked for my father earlier then that, but usually it was only for 1-2 days max.


----------



## wyatt3172 (Dec 24, 2015)

I got my first job waiting tables at 15 years old. I was legally to young to work so I had to apply for a work permit that bypassed that. After I got my work permit I went to work waiting tables at this place that my mother was the supervisor at. I made a lot of good friends but I didn't care for the customers that much. They were rude and I was mostly incompetent so things didn't work out all that well. It gave me something productive to do with my time instead of sitting at home and being depressed. If I kept busy I didn't have time to be depressed. I did that for awhile then I attempted to go too college and flunked out. I went to trade school instead and learned a trade. Now, at 24 I work full time and I like my job (for the most part) life could be better but it could also be a lot worse. I try to stay positive. I have so many blessings in my life.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Late 20s and never had a job. On disability.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

19, USArmy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

A few days before I turned 16, I got a job as a cook at a water park. I quit near the end of the Summer because there were a few foreign exchange people working there from various parts of the world who's accents were hard to understand. They would get angry with me if I didn't follow their instructions correctly, because I couldn't understand what they were saying. I quit because everyone thought I was a slow idiot. It would be another 3 years before I would work again.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Just curious, anybody here in their late 20s and up who's never had a job?


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I haven't been in a job that pays yet


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

16, fast food. Summer 03...had my first car that summer too. I was trying to work from 14 but no one would hired me. Applied to several before finally I asked my dad. His wife then hired me. I remembered her asking me why didn't you come to me first... I was thinking to myself I'm not cool with you like that. Barely even was cool with my dad. Anyway I did fast food for 2 years...won't be doing that **** again.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

binckie said:


> I read this a lot on this forum: that people do not or hardly work.
> How do you guys "survive"? You receive some sort of income from the state or?


That used to be me not too long ago. I don't understand the idea that you can not work and get by in life. It's not that it's not lazy, but, I just don't think that you're setting yourself up to be in a good situation for your long-term health. Plus studies have shown that people who are unemployed tend to have health problems and have trouble enjoying life.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

InFlames said:


> I get $1250 a month for Disability and I sell stuff on Amazon. I get by.


Oh ok.
Is it hard to get such a disability?
(I am guessing a mental one, meaning, not having a physical problem)

In my country: if you get such one, a mental one, it is really hard to get a job later on when they inquire what you did before.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Anti depressant said:


> That used to be me not too long ago. I don't understand the idea that you can not work and get by in life. It's not that it's not lazy, but, I just don't think that you're setting yourself up to be in a good situation for your long-term health. Plus studies have shown that people who are unemployed tend to have health problems and have trouble enjoying life.


Indeed!


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

19. At a retail shop. Quit after 2 weeks because I couldnt handle the anxiety. Talking to customers and serving them was the worst thing I've ever done. It gave me so much stress and anxiety. It was the worst I've ever done.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

At 22, I worked at Taco bell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

I was 18, worked part time at a grocery store.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

at 19 working as a vet tech/receptionist for a very busy veterinary hospital working upwards of 60+ hours weekly for $8/hr quit after a year onto bigger and better things . Thankful for that hard experience though it threw me right into the wolves den of socializing with people answering 4+ lines of phones and front face of the place. Learned a lot and grew a lot. Never really had problems with social anxiety after that.


----------



## MaePa (Jul 1, 2015)

First job was concessionist at a movie theater. I was almost 23, so definitely late on that. My parents didn't allow me to work as long as I was in school because they didn't want it detracting from my studies, though I think there are valuable time management lessons to be learned if you do both at the same time. I got lucky that the next two jobs after that were related to the field I studied in university.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

A.A said:


> 15-16 at a ballpark concession stand.


Exactly, my first job was at 15 working at a ballpark concession stand.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I was 17 and I worked one day at Old Navy then quit. Didn't really get another job until early this year which I still have so. Though I sort of changed positions within the job from stocking mainly to working cashier the majority of the time. I'd like to quit though cause I am going to be busy and it doesn't pay much anyway so. Been there a year nearly.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I started my first job literally the day after my 18th birthday. Most started earlier than me, say around 15-16, but I put it off to focus on school. I still remember at that job people, when they found out my age, would look at me incredulously and ask with disbelief how I could be 18 (I looked about 13-14). At least I made a cute new friend who was one of my coworkers...


----------



## Artnot (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a job through a relative and thankfully didn't need to have an interview when I was 17. It was only a general labour position so all I did was cook and clean in an industrial setting. It was really demanding and on top of being forced to start living on my own at the time and dealing with mental illness I had no choice but to quit. Since then I've been on social assistance and am almost finished the process of applying for disability.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I think I was 18 it was after I had already graduated high school. Worked at walley world in photo/electronics. I don't remember it being hard to find a job but I remember being ****ing scared as hell and being pretty **** at interviews at first. Now, I'm pretty good at them. I've had 4 jobs since then.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

When I was 15, I worked at an old-timey soda shop/restaurant for about a year, When I was 13, me and some of my friends would repair people's computers for cash.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

First paid job was at this merchandising company for around a month, seriously sucked being there.

First REAL job is at a call center, been at it for almost two years. It sucks but eh, I like my co-workers for the most part.


----------



## thet33g (Jul 26, 2013)

Got a job as soon as i left school at 16 working on a farm.


----------



## ISeeker (Dec 27, 2015)

29 software developer

Sent by my mobile


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

seasonal toy store at 14, office coordinator 19-21, internship 21, teaching kids with autism 23....now


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

13 I had a paper route


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> seasonal toy store at 14, office coordinator 19-21, internship 21, teaching kids with autism 23....now


impressive!! you did good :clap:clap


----------



## abhivanth (May 24, 2011)

My first job was the summer right after high school and before college - I worked as a cashier at Wendy's. It wasn't really difficult for me, as it was in a different city, so I didn't have to get anxious at seeing people I knew. For some reason, it's easier for me to work when customers are complete strangers. 

The most difficult job I've had in regards to my social anxiety was also the most fun one I've had - I was a park guide for a summer, and gave guided tours. Never stopped being scary, but the people who visit national parks for guided tours are actually quite nice, and I enjoyed it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

19.
How? Nepotism.


----------



## anzzer (Jan 1, 2016)

JohnDoe26 said:


> Just curious, anybody here in their late 20s and up who's never had a job?


I am 29 and have worked twice for just a month
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Junny (Dec 7, 2015)

17, somewhat of an internship working at an estate agency. Still working here.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Never had a "real" job, but i did have work experience set up by school a few days a week for 3 years. Some of those were pretty much real jobs, it's just that i didn't get paid anything for it. 
My first one was when i was 16, in the kitchen of a hotel. My first _ever_ work experience (also set up by school and doesnt really count) was when i was 14. I was at a nursing home for 2 weeks.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I got my first job when I was 16 (July 2001). I'd literally finished doing my GCSE's at school a matter of weeks before hand. My mother literally forced me straight to the job centre and get applying. Even though my exams had caused me an enormous amount of stress and I wanted to take a month out to recover, she wasn't having any of it. So, I was taken on even before my results come through. Fortunately, I done quite well. 

I worked in my first job for just over nine years. I didn't really progress there at all. I was still just a paperwork shuffler on minimum wage despite my enthusiasm and effort to try and work up the ladder. I did get a move into the sales department (started off in accounts) which was more enjoyable and I did actually get an office to myself for a couple of years. However, I was still nothing more than an administrator. I did get to make the odd delivery and drive most of the company cars and vans we had – which I enjoyed. That was basically it, though. 

Sadly I was made redundant from there in August 2010. Well, I say made redundant. It was basically constructive dismissal wrapped up as redundancy. What actually happened is that I ended up training my replacement for close to a year before they got rid of me. I saw what was happening but everyone denied this. In the end, I was proven correct. My mother actually apologised to me as she accused me constantly of being paranoid, stupid, seeking attention e.t.c...

This sent me into my deepest spell of depression that I've had to date. I felt continuously ill for nigh on two/two and a half years...


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

18-19. i worked at subway.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Nozz said:


> I was 18, worked part time at a grocery store.


Same.

Took me all summer to get it, after going all over the city filling out application forms, handing out resumes, seeing agencies, etc.
Had to travel across the city, because I couldn't get any job closer.
Mostly returning misplaced items, shopping carts for minimum wage.
Then retail for about a year and a half.

Went to back to school studied Accounting. Was unemployed for a year.
Got a job as a bookkeeper for a year and a half.
Now I still work in accounting, but in a much bigger company.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Paper route at 13,no real 'progression' from that,a succession of minimum wage jobs. I do have a 6 figure net worth though since I don't spend any money and live at home...


----------

